# Epic evo or Transition Spur



## Jeremy05 (Oct 31, 2020)

I am looking to buy my first full suspension bike and can not decide between the Epic Evo and Transition Spur. I am currently riding a 2021 specialized chisel. I like the bike quite a but it does at time feel a little twichey and is not as comfortable to ride on the long 20-30 mile rides over roots and bumps. I do not race the bike and just enjoy trail riding. Most of my riding is in Indiana at Brown county. Below are some thoughts I have on each bike. Let me know if you have opinions on which bike is better for Indiana biking.

Specialized Epic Evo

Similar to the chisel geometry
Bike is lighter than spur
Better on up hills
About $1,000 less than Spur
Transition Spur 

Better down hill
More rear travel
More trail bike feel
Less efficient up hills
Concerned wheelbase is too long for tight technical sections


----------



## response3 (Mar 4, 2007)

Spur all day. I have one and ride with a friend on an Epic Evo. His bike feels tall and twitchy on anything but a climb, where it is clearly faster, but that’s it. The Spur is overall more versatile and fun to decend on, that doesn’t give up much on the climbs. I’ve set KOMs on dh sections I’ve ridden on much bigger bikes, and have had no issues with tight stuff either.

It truly is an amazing bike.


----------



## BFH9 (Oct 22, 2020)

If you’re interested in a trail bike, have you considered a Stumpjumper?


----------



## Jeremy05 (Oct 31, 2020)

I thought about the stumpjumper but it is even larger and heavier than both bikes. Riding in Indiana I don’t need a bunch of travel, and I like being able to climb well. I have not road a stumpjumper, so maybe I’m thinking it is larger than it really is.


----------



## BFH9 (Oct 22, 2020)

Jeremy05 said:


> I thought about the stumpjumper but it is even larger and heavier than both bikes. Riding in Indiana I don't need a bunch of travel, and I like being able to climb well. I have not road a stumpjumper, so maybe I'm thinking it is larger than it really is.


I think you are. It is really on the XC side of a trail bike, at least how it climbs.


----------



## Jeremy05 (Oct 31, 2020)

So would you pick a stumpjumper over the Spur? If so what’s the reason?


----------



## kevine1785 (Mar 29, 2021)

Probably worth a watch: https://www.pinkbike.com/news/welco...ke-field-test-cross-country-bike-edition.html


----------



## Jeremy05 (Oct 31, 2020)

That is a great video, but it was also what made me question the length of the Spur. He says that the Spur felt like a handful in the tight technical climbs. The epic evo is close to what I am currently riding with full suspension. I wish I could just go ride both bikes, but unfortunately no one has them in stock.


----------



## rwitte (Apr 6, 2004)

Jeremy05,
I'm in Shelbyville and BC is where I do the vast majority of my riding as well. I look at this as...which end of the "downcountry" (sorry to use that term...) spectrum is best for you...more XC or more trail? A year ago I went with a Revel Ranger...that in the end I couldn't get any lighter than my older aluminum Top Fuel. I largely got the Ranger simply because I lucked out and it was the ONLY bike of the genre that could be had. Quickly I realized I should have just been patient and waited on what I really wanted, the EE. I view the EE as a little bigger XC bike, where the Ranger (and even more-so the Spur) are like shorter travel trail bikes. Just my opinion, but BC is a better place for the lighter, longer travel XC bike end of the spectrum. Sold the Ranger and hoping to land an EE eventually. In the meantime riding what I ride a big chunk of the time anyway, my '18 single speed Stache. Hope this helps out a little at least.

Randy


----------



## Jeremy05 (Oct 31, 2020)

rwitte said:


> Jeremy05,
> I'm in Shelbyville and BC is where I do the vast majority of my riding as well. I look at this as...which end of the "downcountry" (sorry to use that term...) spectrum is best for you...more XC or more trail? A year ago I went with a Revel Ranger...that in the end I couldn't get any lighter than my older aluminum Top Fuel. I largely got the Ranger simply because I lucked out and it was the ONLY bike of the genre that could be had. Quickly I realized I should have just been patient and waited on what I really wanted, the EE. I view the EE as a little bigger XC bike, where the Ranger (and even more-so the Spur) are like shorter travel trail bikes. Just my opinion, but BC is a better place for the lighter, longer travel XC bike end of the spectrum. Sold the Ranger and hoping to land an EE eventually. In the meantime riding what I ride a big chunk of the time anyway, my '18 single speed Stache. Hope this helps out a little at least.
> 
> Randy


Was it just the weight that you did not like about the Ranger? Looking at the specs the ranger is very similar to the Epic Evo in Geometry. Riding my chisel in Brown County I defiantly feel it is fast & efficient on the climbs, but rooty sections & down hills will start to beat me up after a while.


----------



## BFH9 (Oct 22, 2020)

Jeremy05 said:


> So would you pick a stumpjumper over the Spur? If so what's the reason?


My reading of your post gave me the impression that you really want a bit more travel, but something that climbs really well and can be ridden on XC length rides. To me, that would make the Stumpjumper a great option. Read up on them. Owners are either building them into more XC bikes or beefing them up to be used for heavier trails.


----------



## Jeremy05 (Oct 31, 2020)

So I guess the next question would be is the how would you compare the Spur to the stumpjumper?


----------



## rwitte (Apr 6, 2004)

The weight was certainly a factor, but not the whole story. The Canfield suspension action is sublime, yet the bike just didn't feel fast. I really don't know why, don't have a good empirical handle on why that may be, but it simply wasn't a zippy feeling bike. I also didn't care a lot for the (what I consider steepish) seat tube angle. The EE is a little more slack there, hopefully slack enough. IDK, sometimes I can tell you exactly why or why not I liked or disliked a bike, other times it's just a more vague "feel" reason.


----------



## LaneDetroitCity (Nov 10, 2015)

I owned the spur and the evo. The answer is a EE. Its not even really a comparison. But for what you want to do I would look at the top fuel or blur. You don't need a 66 hta if you are already riding the same trails on a chisel. Get a faster bike similar to the chisel. I just sold my epic evo for a blur. Because I have a Stumpjumper for anything I would want more bike.


----------



## LaneDetroitCity (Nov 10, 2015)

rwitte said:


> The weight was certainly a factor, but not the whole story. The Canfield suspension action is sublime, yet the bike just didn't feel fast. I really don't know why, don't have a good empirical handle on why that may be, but it simply wasn't a zippy feeling bike. I also didn't care a lot for the (what I consider steepish) seat tube angle. The EE is a little more slack there, hopefully slack enough. IDK, sometimes I can tell you exactly why or why not I liked or disliked a bike, other times it's just a more vague "feel" reason.


The EE is not zippy either. It carries speed really good though.


----------



## Zerort (Jan 21, 2013)

LaneDetroitCity said:


> The EE is not zippy either. It carries speed really good though.


Totally agree.
Just sold my 2021 S-Works Epic Evo and kept my 2021 Orange Five Evo (29er wheels) that weighs 23.5 pounds with pedals (no dropper). The Orange has 115 mm or so in the back and I run a 34 Stepcast up front. Faster than my EE although it weighs 3 pounds more.

Also, don't take one person's review regarding long bikes in tight technical trails. That's just nonsense. See mark 4:20 if you need proof - or just watch the whole video for some Orange goodness.





Don't limit yourself to any bike. Do more research and in the long run you will be happier.


----------



## G-Choro (Jul 30, 2010)

LaneDetroitCity said:


> I owned the spur and the evo. The answer is a EE. Its not even really a comparison. But for what you want to do I would look at the top fuel or blur. You don't need a 66 hta if you are already riding the same trails on a chisel. Get a faster bike similar to the chisel. I just sold my epic evo for a blur. Because I have a Stumpjumper for anything I would want more bike.


You have a report on the Blur yet?


----------



## Jeremy05 (Oct 31, 2020)

I really wish that there was a good way to ride a bike before buying it now. I think that I have narrowed it down to either the transition spur or the 2022 Trek top fuel. They both look almost the same on the spec sheet, but unfortunally I can not get either bike until sometime next year. Anyone have an opinion on which would be the better bike?


----------



## LaneDetroitCity (Nov 10, 2015)

G-Choro said:


> You have a report on the Blur yet?


Not yet I'm migrating west first


----------



## LaneDetroitCity (Nov 10, 2015)

Jeremy05 said:


> I really wish that there was a good way to ride a bike before buying it now. I think that I have narrowed it down to either the transition spur or the 2022 Trek top fuel. They both look almost the same on the spec sheet, but unfortunally I can not get either bike until sometime next year. Anyone have an opinion on which would be the better bike?


I had the spur, then the last blur, then the top fuel, then the trance 29, then the epic evo, and now the new blur. 

For what you described i would get the top fuel. Its very good in technical trails and climbing. Not too slacked out. You can lower the flip chip and still have a higher BB. 

I got the blur because I care about pure speed on my xc/downcountry bike. I have a trail bike.


----------



## Jeremy05 (Oct 31, 2020)

It looks like the new top fuel is going to be longer and slacker. Almost the same as fuel ex with less travel. Do you think it will still do just as good in technical trails?


----------



## spaeth (May 24, 2004)

Have you considered an Ibis Ripley? I was super stoked about the Spur but had the same concerns as you about the long wheel base. I ended up going Ripmo but we got a Ripley for my wife and it is awesome climbs great, descends great and is a little more between the super long new geometry and the more traditional style. We have been happy with our choices.


----------



## SleepeRst (Nov 30, 2011)

Jeremy05 said:


> I really wish that there was a good way to ride a bike before buying it now. I think that I have narrowed it down to either the transition spur or the 2022 Trek top fuel. They both look almost the same on the spec sheet, but unfortunally I can not get either bike until sometime next year. Anyone have an opinion on which would be the better bike?


I ride a 2020 top fuel, love the bike but they made the 2022 far heavier, added the swat box, made it slacker, etc. It fits the shoes of the Fuel more than the top fuel.

I would choose the spur, had I the choice when I bought my TF I would have chosen a spur.


----------



## matthepanther (Jun 7, 2016)

I ride similar trails next to you in Ohio. I think 120-140 range is the best for this region of the US. I have not personally ridden the spur but have spoke with several here that have, and I have not heard a single negative comment on that bike. I think you'll be very happy with it. I have an izzo which is just to say that the wheelbase is almost the same, >1200cm, no issues making turns in this terrain. The spur is an amazing bike I would be shocked if you did not like it

The top fuel looks fantastic as well and I'm sure you'll also be happy with it. Trek mountain bikes are fantastic. There will probably be a trim (fuel ex8 equivalent) on the top fuel that will be 2,000$ less than a spur so you could probably get good value at the same time. 

Spur, Ripley, top fuel, new Rocky mountain element, izzo, all great, quality choices for Indiana riding. You'll be good on any of them. Of course you could get a 140-150 travel and have fun but imo overkill for this region


----------



## Mann (Jan 21, 2021)

I was in the same boat. Decided between an Epic Evo, Ripley, or spur. Ended up with an Epic Evo because

Availability 
Price
My local terrain is more XC in nature
I care about climbing and descending equally
It best spanned the range of XC race to bike park day
The differences are very minor and it depends on your terrain. A Spur is short travel trail and will likely feel more grounded in rough or steep descents, whereas an Epic Evo is more aggressive XC and will perhaps carry more speed through rolling or flow terrain. If you're coming from a hardtail looking for a tad more comfort, I don't think you can go wrong on the EE.

I've raced mine, taken it to local bike parks, and done techy Moab trails on it. Even if a Spur is better in one area, the Epic Evo will shine in another. And honestly you can't really go wrong.


----------



## Jeremy05 (Oct 31, 2020)

Did you get a chance to ride a ripley and compare to the other bikes?


----------



## Mann (Jan 21, 2021)

Jeremy05 said:


> Did you get a chance to ride a ripley and compare to the other bikes?


I did not. I was buying at the depths of the pandemic, and supply was an issue. I sat on Trek Fuel, Stumpjumper, etc. They both felt heavier for the intended purpose than needed. I purchased a ridden-twice Epic Evo Comp (SLX groupset) for $3400 40 miles from my house 😬. A Ripley or Spur would have been hours away and $1500-2K more for the same level. It simply wasn't worth spending the time waiting and the likely extra money on a different bike that would be so, so similar in the end.

I think the biggest difference is the lower front end of the EE. It gives it a little more of an XC feel vs. the Spur/Ripley which would be a little more of a trail feel. There is no doubt that you'd experience a huge step up going to the EE from the Chisel. If the terrain is rolling and pedal-ly, and if you care about your time going up I'd take the EE. If the terrain is super steep & rocky and you only care about descending, I might lean towards Spur/Ripley (or the Stumpjumper, which is awesome as well).


----------



## Jeremy05 (Oct 31, 2020)

So I got a chance to do a demo ride on a Ripley last week. Overall I liked a lot of things about the bike. It felt plush over roots and small bumps, it would climb almost everything I tried while seated, and it was very plated on the down hills. The only thing I was unsure about was how much bigger the bike felt than my current xc bike (2021 Chisel Evo). I only had about 30 min of ride time on the bike, but has anyone else that went from xc to trail bike felt the difference. Is it something that you get use to fairly quick, and in the end do you like it better.


----------



## shadowsports (May 10, 2009)

Modern geometry is huge now compared to bikes that are just a few years old. Cockpits are closer, reach is less, but the bike beneath you is longer and more slack. I went from an XC to a (gravity, trail, enduro-ish) bike, and I absolutely love it.

I noticed the difference (immediately) the first time I sat on the bike (my HD). Although I was near the cusp on sizing, I went larger. On paper I was a Med, but when I sat on both bikes, the LRG was the right feel and fit. Side note. I've owned many specialized bikes. They were great. Today, I'd always buy something else.


----------



## Jeremy05 (Oct 31, 2020)

shadowsports said:


> Modern geometry is huge now compared to bikes that are just a few years old. Cockpits are closer, reach is less, but the bike beneath you is longer and more slack. I went from an XC to a (gravity, trail, enduro-ish) bike, and I absolutely love it.
> 
> I noticed the difference (immediately) the first time I sat on the bike (my HD). Although I was near the cusp on sizing, I went larger. On paper I was a Med, but when I sat on both bikes, the LRG was the right feel and fit. Side note. I've owned many specialized bikes. They were great. Today, I'd always buy something else.


What type of trails are you riding on typically? Do you ride any xc pedaly trails with your gravity / trail bike? 

Also, why don't you like Specalized anymore?


----------



## shadowsports (May 10, 2009)

Trails, I usually ride a mix as they sometimes lead to an end.

I don't dislike Specialized, but I've owned so many I just wated a change. I drove VW's for 12 years. Driving Subarus currently 14yrs. I'm thinking something with some more hp that doesnt need to be heavily modified first might be next.


----------



## Mann (Jan 21, 2021)

Jeremy05 said:


> So I got a chance to do a demo ride on a Ripley last week. Overall I liked a lot of things about the bike. It felt plush over roots and small bumps, it would climb almost everything I tried while seated, and it was very plated on the down hills. The only thing I was unsure about was how much bigger the bike felt than my current xc bike (2021 Chisel Evo). I only had about 30 min of ride time on the bike, but has anyone else that went from xc to trail bike felt the difference. Is it something that you get use to fairly quick, and in the end do you like it better.


I have a large Epic Evo. I'm 5'10" so was on the border but chose to upsize. The EE is not the most progressive geo but progressive for XC style. I felt that it was large immediately and it does take some getting used to. I installed a shorter stem to bring the bars closer, which has been helpful. 

I would be wary of going too large if you ride a lot of tight and technical terrain. It will be harder to handle the bike if it's a little too big. Look up Lee McCormack's stuff on bike sizing. If your terrain is more straight and steep, the longer wheelbases help tremendously maintain speed.

That being said, it's easier to make a cockpit smaller than bigger IMO. Shorter stem or more back sweep in the bars will also put your hands farther behind the front axle, which helps on steep stuff.


----------



## akaktm (Sep 15, 2008)

I have an Epic Evo and a Spur right now each with high-end builds. Both are fantastic bikes. If I lived in IN or most of the midwest, I wold get the Epic Evo hands down. For a given size range the Epic Evo has a slightly shorter wheelbase and carries speed better. The Epic Evo frame is also more than 1lb lighter than a Spur frame. The Spur is just a little better on aggressive downhills, but not much. I came off a Get 4 Ripley and the Epic Evo is very close in capability to the Ripley and Spur. I also had a Stumpjumper and found it to be better than the Spur in many ways. The Stumpjumper frame is lighter than the Spur and offers more travel and a SWAT box, which is a fantastic add. You'd like any of the bikes, but the Epic Evo would be the best of the bunch for that region. That said, I feel the Spur looks fantastic and that's why I still have it and the Evo. It's silly, but the Spur looks better and the Evo rides better in fast, flowy, general trail conditions. 

Finally, a few weeks ago I experimented with my Epic Evo and put on a more trail oriented shock with a 42.5mm storke (up from 40mm stock) and a Grip 2 130mm Fox fork to see if I could make it more of a trail bike. With those changes, the Evo now feels fantastic even in very aggressive terrain. You won't be disappointed with any of them.


----------



## Jeremy05 (Oct 31, 2020)

So do you like the Epic evo or V4 Ripley better?


----------



## akaktm (Sep 15, 2008)

That's a tough call. The Evo is faster and lighter. The Ripley looks better to my eye. Both ride wonderfully.

For flatter, rolling trails like I'm used to in the east, I'd pick the Epic Evo. If the trails were ore diverse and would benefit from the 140 fork of a Ripley and more robust build, I'd pick the Ripley. Those are two of my favorite bikes for sure.



Jeremy05 said:


> So do you like the Epic evo or V4 Ripley better?


----------



## MTB4lifeCA (Sep 7, 2020)

akaktm said:


> That's a tough call. The Evo is faster and lighter. The Ripley looks better to my eye. Both ride wonderfully.
> 
> For flatter, rolling trails like I'm used to in the east, I'd pick the Epic Evo. If the trails were ore diverse and would benefit from the 140 fork of a Ripley and more robust build, I'd pick the Ripley. Those are two of my favorite bikes for sure.


I would agree with this comment. My only complaint about the EE is the rear suspension design can't really keep up with the front while the Ripley feels completely balanced and engineered to perfection.

I see you made major changes to your EE suspension though.. would be curious to hear more about that.


----------



## Tichytpf (May 24, 2021)

akaktm said:


> I have an Epic Evo and a Spur right now each with high-end builds. Both are fantastic bikes. If I lived in IN or most of the midwest, I wold get the Epic Evo hands down. For a given size range the Epic Evo has a slightly shorter wheelbase and carries speed better. The Epic Evo frame is also more than 1lb lighter than a Spur frame. The Spur is just a little better on aggressive downhills, but not much. I came off a Get 4 Ripley and the Epic Evo is very close in capability to the Ripley and Spur. I also had a Stumpjumper and found it to be better than the Spur in many ways. The Stumpjumper frame is lighter than the Spur and offers more travel and a SWAT box, which is a fantastic add. You'd like any of the bikes, but the Epic Evo would be the best of the bunch for that region. That said, I feel the Spur looks fantastic and that's why I still have it and the Evo. It's silly, but the Spur looks better and the Evo rides better in fast, flowy, general trail conditions.
> 
> Finally, a few weeks ago I experimented with my Epic Evo and put on a more trail oriented shock with a 42.5mm storke (up from 40mm stock) and a Grip 2 130mm Fox fork to see if I could make it more of a trail bike. With those changes, the Evo now feels fantastic even in very aggressive terrain. You won't be disappointed with any of them.


Please share a bit how the bike rides. Is it still a viable race bike with that modification? Would you recommend it for a one bike setup?


----------



## daniloum (6 mo ago)

Epic Evo for me. Climbs great and capable in the descents. With some carbon wheels it only weighs 22.7 lbs with the pedals!


----------



## response3 (Mar 4, 2007)

daniloum said:


> Epic Evo for me. Climbs great and capable in the descents. With some carbon wheels it only weighs 22.7 lbs with the pedals!
> View attachment 1993408


Crazy how much weight difference there is between the EE and Spur. Is it mostly down the frame and wheels?


----------



## MTB4lifeCA (Sep 7, 2020)

response3 said:


> Crazy how much weight difference there is between the EE and Spur. Is it mostly down the frame and wheels?


a medium epic evo frame weighs about 3.8 lbs while the spur is 5.4 lb…. Then you start adding up everything else like many people put a Fox fork on the spur or more downhill oriented heavy tires etc…. My epic evo is 22 lbs with pedals.. most spurs I see after changes are 26-27 lbs.

both bikes benefit greatly from Roval control SL 29 mm wheels weighing in under 1300 grams… but stock spur wheels are certainly heavier


----------



## Mann (Jan 21, 2021)

MTB4lifeCA said:


> a medium epic evo frame weighs about 3.8 lbs while the spur is 5.4 lb…. Then you start adding up everything else like many people put a Fox fork on the spur or more downhill oriented heavy tires etc…. My epic evo is 22 lbs with pedals.. most spurs I see after changes are 26-27 lbs.
> 
> both bikes benefit greatly from Roval control SL 29 mm wheels weighing in under 1300 grams… but stock spur wheels are certainly heavier


I believe the stumpjumper frame weight is even ~5.3 lbs


----------



## njperson (Feb 10, 2017)

Decision might be region dependent and there is a significant cost factor here. I ride east coast and don't do crazy drops. So I don't need double duty heavy casing tires. Not sure how much of your Specialized bike purchase cost is going into all that fancy marketing but the prices for a 24.5 pound Specialized are $7k or $8k? An Xo1 Spur will, for $5400 (2021... Not sure what prices are now) weigh 24.5 pounds and is a frickin fun bike.


----------



## MTB4lifeCA (Sep 7, 2020)

Mann said:


> I believe the stumpjumper frame weight is even ~5.3 lbs


Ripley is around 5.9

the stump jumper is def light but it i


njperson said:


> Decision might be region dependent and there is a significant cost factor here. I ride east coast and don't do crazy drops. So I don't need double duty heavy casing tires. Not sure how much of your Specialized bike purchase cost is going into all that fancy marketing but the prices for a 24.5 pound Specialized are $7k or $8k? An Xo1 Spur will, for $5400 (2021... Not sure what prices are now) weigh 24.5 pounds and is a frickin fun bike.


The stock XO1 spur weights 25 lbs without pedals though

regardless they are all great bikes

the key was buying the raw carbon epic evo comp for $4k then upgrading


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Trek, Giant, Specialized, Salsa, Scott, all make shorter travel bikes that would be best suited for midwest riding.


----------



## Mann (Jan 21, 2021)

njperson said:


> Decision might be region dependent and there is a significant cost factor here. I ride east coast and don't do crazy drops. So I don't need double duty heavy casing tires. Not sure how much of your Specialized bike purchase cost is going into all that fancy marketing but the prices for a 24.5 pound Specialized are $7k or $8k? An Xo1 Spur will, for $5400 (2021... Not sure what prices are now) weigh 24.5 pounds and is a frickin fun bike.


Might not be accurate, just for reference, this shows the X01 Spur at 25.1lbs, $6500- 2021 Transition Spur Carbon XO1 – Specs, Comparisons, Reviews – 99 Spokes

I know Spesh gets a certain reputation, deserved at times, but for reference the 2021 Epic Evo Expert was $6300, X01 and had carbon wheels - 2021 Specialized Epic EVO Expert – Specs, Comparisons, Reviews – 99 Spokes

Not apples to apples, given the Spur's more trail-oriented geo, more travel, and slightly better fork/shock on these models, but it's not like the Epic Evo was overpriced or heavier than the Spur here.


----------

